
Continuations in Racket - MichaelBurge
http://www.michaelburge.us/2018/03/06/continuations-in-racket.html
======
gus_massa
> _`begin` does not create a new continuation frame, so its expressions are in
> the top-level prompt._

Just a reminder. (begin ...) sometimes is too magical, specialy inside
modules. If someone want the nn magical versión, it should be replaced with
(let () ...).

